# Belt light will not reset.



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

2008 brute force will not reset belt light was running fine till I unhooked the belt box to move it now it will NOT reset.... Need to know fast got a ride this weekend.... thanks


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you make sure the switch was in the on position inside the belt cover , Just don't know what you tried or did'nt or do you need to know how to reset it


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the belt box off the brute but still plugged in and belt light was off. I unplug the cover to reroute the wires and put the cover back on that's when the light comes on and maybe I bumped the switch when putting it back on but I doubt it. I plug the grey plug with wire loop into the black plug turn the key in and the belt light should be flashing fast but it's not therefore it will not reset even though I follow the steps out. Is there another way to reset it?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Do u have the belt switch plug unplugged while u are doing the reset

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Straight from the manual, here is the procedure so there is no question. The belt switch is plugged in and the jumper is jumped when the switch is first turned on. If it resets then goes back, either the switch is tripped/failed or the connector has a problem. If it doesn't do as this indicates, look to the switch connector.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

It never blinks fast it's like the jumper is hooked up. It just blinks slow all the time


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nathen53 said:


> It never blinks fast it's like the jumper is hooked up. It just blinks slow all the time


Try pulling the main fuse for about 5 minutes.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Try pulling the main fuse for about 5 minutes.


 Im doing this right now. Its just not recognizing the jumper wire is plugged in. Is there anything I can do to take the belt light off bypass it??


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. You can short those 2 wires that come off the belt trip switch together. 

----that is all---


----------

